# Star Trek Picard: Amazon bestätigt den Starttermin für Staffel 2 in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Amazon bestätigt den Starttermin für Staffel 2 in Deutschland*

					Jean-Luc Picard wird ab dem 04. März 2022 in der zweiten Staffel der Serie Star Trek Picard zu sehen sein. Die zweite Staffel umfasst zehn Episoden und wird bei Prime Video von Amazon abrufbar sein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Amazon bestätigt den Starttermin für Staffel 2 in Deutschland*


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2022)

Auf diese Serie freue ich mich im Moment am meisten.
Vor allem weil Whoopi Goldberg als Guinan zurückkehrt.
"Q" ist bestimmt auch ganz witzig. Wobei ich den früher eher übertrieben fand.
Vor allem weil man viel Wert auf Techno-Babbel gelegt hat und aufeinmal kommt da ein gottgleiches Wesen, was sie mit einem Fingerschnippen in den nächsten Quadranten befördert. Die physikalischen Gesetze mal kurz alle ignoriert.


----------



## Rollora (16. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf diese Serie freue ich mich im Moment am meisten.
> Vor allem weil Whoopi Goldberg als Guinan zurückkehrt.
> "Q" ist bestimmt auch ganz witzig. Wobei ich den früher eher übertrieben fand.
> Vor allem weil man viel Wert auf Techno-Babbel gelegt hat und aufeinmal kommt da ein gottgleiches Wesen, was sie mit einem Fingerschnippen in den nächsten Quadranten befördert. Die physikalischen Gesetze mal kurz alle ignoriert.


Ja "Q" passte zum Teil nicht rein, umgekehrt dreht sich die ganze TNG Serie um Qs ursprüngliche Aufgabe. Würde man heute wohl anders lösen.
Das mit den physikalischen Gesetzen ist so eine Sache: während Star Trek hier doch oft versucht physikalische Phänomene korrekt zu beschreiben - und genau deshalb liebe ich es 100x mehr als Star Wars - nimmt man es mit den physikalischen Gesetzen teils ja nicht so genau (pew pew im Weltraum). Abgesehen davon sind unsere physikalischen Gesetze ja noch nicht vollständig erschlossen. Da gibts so einiges, das unbekannt ist.


----------



## Rhetoteles (16. Februar 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass die Staffel 2 nicht so softy wird wie die Erste. Sonst auf jeden Fall besser als so Discovery Blödsinn.


----------



## Kaimanic (16. Februar 2022)

Was habt ihr gegen Q? Ich liebe diese faszinierende Arschgeige.^^
Und pew pew im Weltraum ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, da man auch in Star Trek pew pew im Weltraum hört. Möge der Krach mit euch Beiden sein!
Staffel 1 hat mich jetzt nicht wirklich aus den Socken gehauen, trotzdem freue ich mich darauf, Picard nochmal in Aktion zu sehen.


----------



## PHuV (16. Februar 2022)

Picard ist doch nun eh tot, bzw. nun ein Androide und wird ewig leben.


----------



## RyzA (16. Februar 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das mit den physikalischen Gesetzen ist so eine Sache: während Star Trek hier doch oft versucht physikalische Phänomene korrekt zu beschreiben - und genau deshalb liebe ich es 100x mehr als Star Wars - nimmt man es mit den physikalischen Gesetzen teils ja nicht so genau (pew pew im Weltraum).


Wobei Star Wars auch mehr Fantasy als SciFi ist. Die haben gar nicht den Anspruch "physikalisch korrekt" zu sein.



Rollora schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sind unsere physikalischen Gesetze ja noch nicht vollständig erschlossen. Da gibts so einiges, das unbekannt ist.


Das stimmt. Aber man hat sich in ST bemüht, zumindest einigermaßen an bekannte Gesetzmäßigkeiten  zu halten.


----------



## xDave78 (16. Februar 2022)

Hm, ja...PICARD empfinde ich persönlich als Demontage meines Helden aus Kinder-/ Jugendtagen. Shame, shame, shame *dingdingding*...



Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Staffel 2 nicht so softy wird wie die Erste. Sonst auf jeden Fall besser als so Discovery Blödsinn.


Die Story ist okay...aber das Geheule und Rumgesofte suckt so derbe!


----------



## Rollora (16. Februar 2022)

xDave78 schrieb:


> das Geheule und Rumgesofte suckt so derbe!


und jetzt bitte auf Deutsch nochmal was gemeint ist


----------



## Atratus (16. Februar 2022)

PHuV schrieb:


> Picard ist doch nun eh tot, bzw. nun ein Androide und wird ewig leben.


Er wird nicht ewig leben.


----------



## Celsi_GER (16. Februar 2022)

Wären dies die 90er, wäre ich völlig aus dem Häuschen.

Leider sind dies die 20er und ich habe Staffel 1 "genossen": danke, ich passe. Da hat selbst "Richter Alexander Hold" mehr erzählerische Tiefe, ausgefeiltere Charaktere, mehr Logik und sogar das CGI ist besser.
Und ich muss mir echt nicht reintun, kostenlos (Prime) oder nicht, wie Kurtzman auch noch Guinan und Q demontiert. 
Kurtzman kann Star Trek so wenig wie ich Opern singen. Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass ich _weiß_, dass ich es nicht drauf habe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei Star Wars auch mehr Fantasy als SciFi ist. Die haben gar nicht den Anspruch "physikalisch korrekt" zu sein.


Stimmt, bis sie dann ab Episode I-III das Konzept der Midi-Chlorianer eingeführt haben.
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, vor langer Zeit, in einer weit weit entfernten Galaxie...


----------



## xDave78 (17. Februar 2022)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> und jetzt bitte auf Deutsch nochmal was gemeint ist


...kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass irgendjemand der die Serie regelmäßig anschaut so eine Frage stellt.
Falls Dich das übermäßige "Drama" nicht tangiert: herzlichen Glückwunsch  mir geht es ziemlich auf den Sack.
Ich gucks trotzdem an, zum Glück ist Tilly ja jetzt weg, Gray geht auch ...nur noch Burnham loswerden...


----------



## Rhetoteles (18. Februar 2022)

xDave78 schrieb:


> ...kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass irgendjemand der die Serie regelmäßig anschaut so eine Frage stellt.
> Falls Dich das übermäßige "Drama" nicht tangiert: herzlichen Glückwunsch  mir geht es ziemlich auf den Sack.
> Ich gucks trotzdem an, zum Glück ist Tilly ja jetzt weg, Gray geht auch ...nur noch Burnham loswerden...


Hast irgendwie den Flaschen im Zitat getagt 😅


----------

